# Help Identifying Make and Year of Horse Trailer



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

You may find another tag inside the tack compartment riveted to the back wall.

I think it may be a Arndt or Merhow brand but could not guess on a year...
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

The front looks similar to my old 2H straight load. Mine was a '72 (I think) LVI (never heard of that before). The difference is mine did not have the front window in the front, only the two on the manger doors; mine did not have a ramp nor closed up in back and the sides were open, not closed. Alot of these older trailers look similar. I doubt yours is the same make as mine was ...


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

A Stidham looks similar:


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

There are many, many older horse trailers like this on the roads here in Ohio. In virtually all of these cases, the trailers did not come with a title like they do now. 
In Ohio, to get license plates for one of these, you have to have the trailer weighed by the State Patrol and get an official "weight ticket".

With a bill of sale and the weight ticket, you can get plates each year. Have you checked with your state registrar as to the rules? Even if you find out the year and make, I don't know how you could prove it.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Chasin Ponies said:


> There are many, many older horse trailers like this on the roads here in Ohio. In virtually all of these cases, the trailers did not come with a title like they do now.
> In Ohio, to get license plates for one of these, you have to have the trailer weighed by the State Patrol and get an official "weight ticket".
> 
> With a bill of sale and the weight ticket, you can get plates each year. Have you checked with your state registrar as to the rules? Even if you find out the year and make, I don't know how you could prove it.


That's what I did to get an old trailer registered in Fla. Got it weighed and used that to get a title as homemade trailer and tag. Your trailer could be an old Gore trailer, which is what mine was. Or a Miley.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

that plate should be stamped, so you might try doing a pencil rubbing. I have before with some (limited success).


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Subbing!
Best of luck with the identification! <3


----------



## tracymc (May 3, 2017)

Thank you all for your responses, especially 6gunkid. I did the pencil rubbing and found a number 71668. I am guessing it is a serial number. It is a start. I also looked into the other suggestions regarding getting a title with a guess at make and year or homemade and it turns out I can as long as I get it weighed and show proof of purchase. Again, thank you all. I am very curious though about the make and year so I will get it titled and licensed, but continue my quest to find the answers. I am in the middle of renovating it. It is in great shape for its age. You can definitely tell it came from Arizona and did not live the majority of its life in Michigan. I will post pictures when I am done. Thanks again!


----------

